# After effects of neutering..



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I was just sitting here wondering how much of an effect does neutering have on a male dogs establishment as an adult.
Does the male hormone being removed from a pup to early effect the over all build and shape of a dog? I know genetics play a big part but it seems that this would have an effect also..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was told that nuetering a pup before 5 months will cause the dog to contintue to grow because the hormones are messed up. I just asked the vet about this yesterday cause I need to have DaVinci neuterd young so Mikado wont dislike him and the vet said that no there is no proof to that. So I guess I will find out first hand cause DaVinci is going to be done in 4 wks and he will be only 14wks old.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

When I rescued my Pupp he was 4 months and Fixed already. I also Wondered if it would affect his growth


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

from what i have been told by vets and also by a doberman breeder that it does not have major impact on the growth of your dog that it is all about genetics, nutrition, and excercise. we neutered tuck between 5 and 6 months and he is now 11 months and outweighing and taller than my dad's 3 year old apbt


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BullPunk77 said:


> from what i have been told by vets and also by a doberman breeder that it does not have major impact on the growth of your dog that it is all about genetics, nutrition, and excercise. we neutered tuck between 5 and 6 months and he is now 11 months and outweighing and taller than my dad's 3 year old apbt


On your very large breeds aka Mastiffs if you neuter or spay them early there can be a chance they do not meet there proper height (to be 26" but ends at 25") this is not proven only a myth. As just like us we have very tall parents but we end up being 5'5.

BullPunk is correct proper diet, and exercise will help the dog out greatly.

Deb


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

It seems to me that it would stunt their growth...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

From what I was told it has the opposite effect. The hormones go crazy and they continue to grow. I have always had my dogs fixed at the age of 5 monthes. DaVinci has to be done sooner cause Mikado doesn't care for male dogs so I thought if I got it early he won't have a problem with him.


----------

